# I hate beer. Can you help me change?



## Jordon Brooker (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey guys, i'm relatively new to alcohol drinking and have been trying out various types and brands for the last couple of weeks. Over this period i've tried quite a few beers and ales and, if i'm honest, they make me want to throw up. 

I understand that all beer is not for everyone but I believe most people have a beer that they enjoy that doesn't just taste like stale liquid to them.

Any tips or advice on how to enjoy beer? Any recommendations on what beers to drink?


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Well, first off, what have you been drinking? What brands didn't you like? What flavors of them didn't you like?

Beer choice is similar to cigar choice, in the fact that everyone is gonna like different things.


For me, I like heavier, darker, malty, high-abv beers, like Stone Brewery's Double Bastard, Dogfish Head's Midas Touch, Brooklyn Lager, etc... Other people like IPA's, which are very hoppy, which I cannot stand. To me most IPA's taste like a skunked Heinekin. The only IPA I will drink is Dogfish Head's 120 minute IPA, and that is only because it is anywhere from 18%-20%abv.


----------



## JamesMxP (Jun 22, 2014)

I was the exact same way in undergrad. Frankly, my method was to just find a light beer I could handle, and drink a ton of it. Now I enjoy almost every type of beer. 

I started out on really easy drinking beer, Rolling Rock and Coors Light.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

IMO beer is one of those things that either you like it or you dont. There are some that are better than others and tastes vary. Like Anthony said he likes a particular brand because its 15%-20%abv which I would not touch. If I wanted something with that much alcohol I would have a shot of liqueur at 40 proof. I tried that dogfish head 120 IPA once and it tasted like a hoppy beer mixed with rubbing alcohol. Its also a taste that may be acquired. When I was younger I dint care for beer at all. Now past 50 I enjoy a limited variety purely for the taste. I still wont touch mass produced stuff like budweiser, miller, coors etc.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> IMO beer is one of those things that either you like it or you dont. There are some that are better than others and tastes vary. Like Anthony said he likes a particular brand because its 15%-20%abv which I would not touch. If I wanted something with that much alcohol I would have a shot of liqueur at 40 proof. I tried that dogfish head 120 IPA once and it tasted like a hoppy beer mixed with rubbing alcohol. Its also a taste that may be acquired. When I was younger I dint care for beer at all. Now past 50 I enjoy a limited variety purely for the taste. I still wont touch mass produced stuff like budweiser, miller, coors etc.


Same here. I would rather not drink than drink Bud, Bud Lite, Coors, etc... All of that is just pisswater imo.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Since the OP is in the UK, he probably is not familiar with brands available in the US. But yes what have you tried and 
what didn't you like about them. Lagers are an easy place to start, barley wines not so much. Lot of good ales
In the UK as well as some porters. Maybe beer isn't for you.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Jordon Brooker said:


> Hey guys, i'm relatively new to alcohol drinking and have been trying out various types and brands for the last couple of weeks. Over this period i've tried quite a few beers and ales and, if i'm honest, they make me want to throw up.
> 
> I understand that all beer is not for everyone but I believe most people have a beer that they enjoy that doesn't just taste like stale liquid to them.
> 
> Any tips or advice on how to enjoy beer? Any recommendations on what beers to drink?


If you're trying ales, IPAs or heavier beers and finding that type of reaction, don't keep forcing yourself to try them. Step down into more "mass produced" beers and *lagers* made to drink in quantity, at least to start with. I find IPAs, Ales, Stouts, Porters and a number of more "craft" type beers to be a lot stronger in flavor profiles, and if you're new to those flavors they can often be bitter and overpowering and rather unenjoyable.

No idea if you could get it there, or something similar to it - 
Dundee Honey Brown Lager - Probably the first beer that caught me, in terms of enjoying it and willing to go back to it. It isn't expensive, should be fairly easy to find (here anyhow.) I'm not a huge beer drinker myself, but it isn't so weak in flavor that it tastes watered down but it isn't overpowering.

Also as mentioned, it just isn't for some people. No matter how much you drink of some things, you'll never find that taste for them.



anthony d said:


> Same here. I would rather not drink than drink Bud, Bud Lite, Coors, etc... All of that is just pisswater imo.


Everyone is different. Those are far easier to enter into the world of beer on for some people than IPA or Stouts. It's the same as cigars, flavor profiles fit different people. Some people can't handle anything more than a mild cigar to start with, some start with the nic bombs from the get go. It's not a bad way to enter into the world of beer, as it can lead to developing your palate and enjoying better products down the road.


----------



## Jordon Brooker (Jul 2, 2014)

Co-oprative Ale Honey Ale. 4.2% which was possibly the worst drink i've ever tasted.
Desperadoes Beer 5.9% which is coming in a close second. 

I don't taste any flavours with beer. Just what tastes like stale air to me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jordon Brooker said:


> Hey guys, i'm relatively new to alcohol drinking and have been trying out various types and brands for the last couple of weeks. Over this period i've tried quite a few beers and ales and, if i'm honest, they make me want to throw up.
> 
> I understand that all beer is not for everyone but I believe most people have a beer that they enjoy that doesn't just taste like stale liquid to them.
> 
> Any tips or advice on how to enjoy beer? Any recommendations on what beers to drink?


Taste is very subjective so what i like may turn your stomach. IMHO if you tried beer and don't like it ,Why push the issue?
Maybe wine or scotch or bourbon etc is more to your liking.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Better beers than what you tried ,
Bass
Samuel Smith
Fuller
Specked Hen
New Castle
Just to name few, these are all good beers IMO.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Your drug will choose you. You can't force it.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

A few beers made over there that are available here, i like most the beers made by Wytchwood Brewery, and also Old Engine Oil made by Harviestoun Brewery.

Cant recall any of the other English beers that I liked too well

Beer for me was an acquired taste, as it probably was for others. Just experiment with different brands, dont stay with only mass marketed beers. Like others have said, beer may not be your thing, but then again if you do acquire a taste for it, it can be a most enjoyable part of life.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

When I read *"I hate beer"* I almost cired. 

The region in which I live is considered by many to be the microbrew capitol of the world, so I love my beers. If the government took over tobacco and made it impossible to buy, I would be sad but would survive. Now if they got rid of brews...I'd move. Not worth living in a place where one can't enjoy a fine beer at least once a day!

When it comes to drinking craft brews, it is a lot like tobacco. You don't start out with an Imperial IPA or some Hop Monster IPA. You need to ease into it and develop your palate. Where I live, there is no shortage of craft beer available, being that you are in the UK though, I am not sure what you have available. I would start by getting a mellow(s) IPA, Strong American Ale, Pilsner, Stout, Lager and see what characteristics you like in each.

A few of my favorite Brit Beers are:

*Samuel Smith Anything.* Seriously a great brewery. Their oatmeal stout is to die for. 
*Buxton Imperial Black*
*Young's Double Chocolate Stout*
*Thornbridge Hall Bracia*
*Oakham Green Devil IPA*

Being that you are form the UK, I am assuming that you have had *Newcastle* already. But if not, that is another brewery that you really can't go wrong with. You Brits make some damn fine beer! :thumb:


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Most folks first starting out tend enjoy a flavorful lighter beer like a pilsner or lager. If you are in the UK, I would suggest trying:

Bass
Beck's
Amstel
Heineken
Stella Artois


----------



## Jordon Brooker (Jul 2, 2014)

Indy-hp said:


> Most folks first starting out tend enjoy a flavorful lighter beer like a pilsner or lager. If you are in the UK, I would suggest trying:
> 
> Bass
> Beck's
> ...


I was wondering if trying some of the more "Popular" brands are the way forward and perhaps I was diving in the deep end.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Stella, Newcastle, and Sam Smith are good beers to try for sure,


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Some good light beers include Pilsner Urquell, a Kölsh (style) & Berliner Kindle Weiss (if you like the taste of Sweet Tarts), Negra Modelo (Unbeatable with Mexican food), Lindeman's Kriek (sweet & sour cherry beer), Anchor Steam. I preferred the more assertive IPAs.

For the folks complaining about Dogfish Head 120 minute IPA, THAT stuff is supposed to age for a decade. It becomes wonderful.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

beercritic said:


> Some good light beers include Pilsner Urquell, a Kölsh (style) & Berliner Kindle Weiss (if you like the taste of Sweet Tarts), Negra Modelo (Unbeatable with Mexican food), Lindeman's Kriek (sweet & sour cherry beer), Anchor Steam. I preferred the more assertive IPAs.
> 
> For the folks complaining about Dogfish Head 120 minute IPA, THAT stuff is supposed to age for a decade. It becomes wonderful.


I have 4 bottles aging right now...


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

lots of good suggestions here.
just avoid any swill with the word light on the label . like bud light, miller light , coors light all disgusting .

good luck 
Austin


----------



## JamesMxP (Jun 22, 2014)

Popular is definitely the way to start. I was initially turned off by the strong taste of "better" beers, but with a foundation built on popular beers, you can easily begin branching out. Like lots of things, I believe beer is an acquired taste. I had to work at it, but enjoy beer and have branched out to both bourbon and scotch in my 30s.

If it's available in your area, try some of the varieties of Yuengling.


----------



## Eureka (Jul 23, 2014)

I am a Scotch, Rum and Vodka drinker. But some of the beer suggested here is tempting me to try.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> When I read *"I hate beer"* I almost cired.
> 
> The region in which I live is considered by many to be the microbrew capitol of the world, so I love my beers. If the government took over tobacco and made it impossible to buy, I would be sad but would survive. Now if they got rid of brews...I'd move. Not worth living in a place where one can't enjoy a fine beer at least once a day!
> 
> ...


The oatmeal stout was amazing. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Charger Fan (Feb 27, 2014)

New Castle.
Modelo *****

Now for something completely different. Find a German Dopple Boch (double bock). Optimator or Spatinator. (probably not spelled right). Dark, thick, malty, and creamy. A bit sweet. No hoppy bitterness to them. I haven't had an American double bock that comes close.


----------



## Charger Fan (Feb 27, 2014)

baust55 said:


> lots of good suggestions here.
> just avoid any swill with the word light on the label . like bud light, miller light , coors light all disgusting .
> 
> good luck
> Austin


When I want a light beer I just pour half out of a regular beer and refill the bottle from the hose in the yard. I don't drink much light beer - 2 or 3 total in my first 57 years.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Jordon Brooker said:


> I was wondering if trying some of the more "Popular" brands are the way forward and perhaps I was diving in the deep end.


I'd say you just hit the nail on the head. If you "don't like beer", then I'd stay away from those uber-strong, uber-hoppy, uber-"craft" types of beers and stick with the big name generics. It's the easiest way to get introduced for sure, I mean, they ARE the big brands because they are the most popular and accessible.... so it'd make sense that lots of people, including yourself, might like them.

Strange though, no wheat beers being mentioned? One of my favorite categories, light, semi-sweet, VERY accessible. I also like thick heavy stouts and porters, lagers, and some crazy stuff- but wheat beers are what I keep in the house to satisfy most of the "non-beer" drinkers who want to drink beer.

For me, it was a long path to develop the taste for beer. I didn't understand why people liked it, but I liked getting drunk in college, so I drank lots of beer. Now I do it for taste & relaxation, but I had to start somewhere.

Whoever mentioned that it is "like cigars", where you might be a bit scared off if you try some "full flavor full strength" stuff right off the bat, sounds pretty accurate to me. If you're just starting and you don't like the real intense stuff, I don't see why you wouldn't move to trying things that some describe as "piss-water". You obviously want less of that intensity, so do what makes you happy :tu

My first cigar wasn't a LFD Digger, and my first beer wasn't a Russian River Damnation. Don't be afraid to take baby-steps, at least you'll be getting _somewhere_.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I must be the odd man out because I didn't "love" beer when I first tried it. It has become an aquired taste over the years to the point I brew my own.

I remember back in the 80's, as a teenage, and drinking beer ONLY because my friends did, it was cheap, easy to get and it was alcoholic. It was years (years!) and lots and lots and lots of beer before I started to appreciate beer for its taste.

If I had had a good fake ID I'd probably have bought JD, Seagrams or stuff like that from the liquor store to mix with coke or 7-up. Instead I past for older than I was and the gas stations didn't ask for ID, whereas the liquor stores did.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Weihenstephan. They've been brewing there since 1040 and it is the oldest existing brewery in the world. Their hefeweizen is a nice light ale with notes of banana, bubblegum, clove, wheat, and a good malt backbone. All their beers are great but the hefe is easy going and approachable. Otherwise maybe find yourself a nice Helles lager, also easy drinking and flavorful. You won't find hop bombs like we have in the states. English IPAs and even their barley wines just aren't brewed the same way. The malt is much more prominent.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

My wife's intro to beer was Young's Double Chocolate Stout, its got a lot of chocolate flavor in it and its a great transitional beer for those dipping their toes in the deep end. Nowadays she goes straight for a pint of Guinness. This sort of mirrors my entry into cigars when I started with the Javas and worked my way to Tat blacks.


----------



## DbeatDano (Aug 3, 2014)

HIM said:


> Weihenstephan. They've been brewing there since 1040 and it is the oldest existing brewery in the world. Their hefeweizen is a nice light ale with notes of banana, bubblegum, clove, wheat, and a good malt backbone. All their beers are great but the hefe is easy going and approachable. Otherwise maybe find yourself a nice Helles lager, also easy drinking and flavorful. You won't find hop bombs like we have in the states. English IPAs and even their barley wines just aren't brewed the same way. The malt is much more prominent.


The Vitus is also fantastic by Weihenstephaner. One of my favorite beers in the summer.


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

This is the right time of the year to start looking for any Oktoberfest on tap. In general, these aren't heavy and have some great flavors - usually lighter and a bit sweeter - not hoppy or bitter. Very drinkable.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> The oatmeal stout was amazing. Thanks for the recommendation.


Super solid beer. One of my favorites.

If you liked that try Southern Tier Imperial Oat. It's really smooth and fairly complex. Awesome imo.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> Super solid beer. One of my favorites.
> 
> If you liked that try Southern Tier Imperial Oat. It's really smooth and fairly complex. Awesome imo.


Will do! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

piperdown said:


> I must be the odd man out because I didn't "love" beer when I first tried it. It has become an aquired taste over the years to the point I brew my own.
> 
> I remember back in the 80's, as a teenage, and drinking beer ONLY because my friends did, it was cheap, easy to get and it was alcoholic. It was years (years!) and lots and lots and lots of beer before I started to appreciate beer for its taste.
> 
> If I had had a good fake ID I'd probably have bought JD, Seagrams or stuff like that from the liquor store to mix with coke or 7-up. Instead I past for older than I was and the gas stations didn't ask for ID, whereas the liquor stores did.


Similar story for me, choking down Busch Light and Icehouse with buddies in high school for fun, then drinking whatever free keg beer we could find in college. By the time I was 21 I enjoyed drinking beer enough to start buying different 6 packs of microbrews, and that was when I really started enjoying it for the taste rather than the effect.


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

It's probably not incredibly helpful to the OP (who it might be nice to hear from to see how his enjoyment of beer is coming along), but I found that going through the beer club at Old Chicago helped a lot. It forced me to try a bunch of different beers while not being forced to commit to a six pack of any one beer. It's much more common now, at least here, for liquor stores and grocery stores to sell singles, but that didn't happen as much 10 years ago when I completed most of my beer club. It started off a crap shoot where I'd just pick whatever beer at random, but by the end I knew that I preferred ale and German lager over most pilsner and American lager.


----------



## karmac (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe your taste bud's just don't respond well to beer. I've never enjoyed beer. Not even as a teen. I've tried many different ones and they have all tasted bitter to some degree. I do like single malt scotch as well as bourbon and rum. Oh, and I really, really, really like Cabernet's, just not with a cigar.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Beer should never be forced. You either enjoy it or you don't. If you don't, that's perfectly fine....maybe one day your palette will change and you will enjoy it. Until then, find another libation to enjoy.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

try some lindemans peche, framboise or kerik (for give my spelling) its awesome and not terribly beery. if all else fails try a pabst blue ribbon it's the best American style lager on the planet:biggrin:


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Heath said:


> try some lindemans peche, framboise or kerik (for give my spelling) its awesome and not terribly beery. if all else fails try a pabst blue ribbon it's the best American style lager on the planet:biggrin:


u
u
u


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

ok okound:. so pabst is an acquired taste. but the lindemans is no joke its good lambic style and a good choice for people who don't like the taste of normal beer


MDSPHOTO said:


> u
> u
> u


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Heath said:


> ok okound:. so pabst is an acquired taste. but the lindemans is no joke its good lambic style and a good choice for people who don't like the taste of normal beer


I never want to acquire a taste for PBR, but I totally agree, my wife loves the Lindeman's Framboise and their Kriek.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

i would look up a local brewery near your living. i was in Manchester not to long ago and hit a few there, pretty wonderful beers. You can also ask for flights (sample around 4-5) or get a small taster. I think the flight's are usually 5-6 pounds. Dont have the logo on my keyboard haha.

http://www.bournemouthbrewery.co.uk/

that is one in your town.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Don't force it. I used to not enjoy beer much until one day a friend offered to share a .5L of Weihenstephaner Hefe Weiss and we also had a bottle of Founders Breakfast Stout. Both were awesome and changed the way I look at beer. 

I still don't care for the American Light Adjunct Lager too much but I've learned that a PBR with a slice of pizza isn't too bad. Don't push it, if you're inclined to explore beer, look to experienced friends to help guide you. Go to a local pub or bar with a good tap selection and generally, you can get tastings for free. I wouldn't push that too much though, they'll probably expect you to spend at least some money if they're letting you taste beer for free.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> Super solid beer. One of my favorites.
> 
> If you liked that try Southern Tier Imperial Oat. It's really smooth and fairly complex. Awesome imo.


A lot of people here seem to enjoy Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout... Since getting into beer, that is the only beer I haven't finished. I did not enjoy it at all and neither did my drinking buddy.

The Southern Tier Imperial Oat on the other hand is delicious along with most of what Southern Tier offers. It's getting that time of year for some Pumpking.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm sorry for so many of my countrymen not registering that you are in the merry old England. I suggest finding a Gentleman's pub and trying small glasses of the different brew type from several countries to rule out any beer persuasion. My personal favorite at the time was Pilsen style from Poland and Germany. I also enjoyed the occasional Lager style from Southern Mexico, Dos Equis premium. Try a Lager too. The heavier stuff like Bock might interest you. And then there is Beer based on other flavors. I loved an ice cold Cherry from our little New Glarus brewing in Wisconsin USA. 
DON'T FORCE YOURSELF TO DRINK! 
My stomach had been recently repaired and it will not tolerate booze so I quite enjoy my tea, coffee and cold spring water with some fruit extract. 
Enjoy your journey of self discovery, booze like cigars is subject to your approval and tastes not anyone else's.


----------



## louwags (May 17, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Taste is very subjective so what i like may turn your stomach. IMHO if you tried beer and don't like it ,Why push the issue?
> Maybe wine or scotch or bourbon etc is more to your liking.


^^^ This. If you don't like it, don't drink it. I don't see the problem with that.

Personally, I love beer but I like some better than others.

Beer is great food!

--Wag--


----------



## daleo8803 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm getting into craft beer now. Had a old chub nitro Scotch ale last night. It was Awesome!!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm the same way with wine so to each his own, drink what YOU like. But in terms of beer try out some 'sweeter' beers like Samuel Smith's oatmeal stout, (idk if you have this in the UK) Yuengling, Guinness, Blue Moon w/ Orange? Some good starter beers that aren't overbarring and don't taste like watered down piss. I'm not a beer snob but I try to steer clear of beers like bud light, pabst, Molson, etc... (unless it's Molson XXX and I'm looking to forget who or where I am for a night :lol


----------

